# Costa Rica Questions



## TimeshareTraveler (Nov 8, 2005)

Our family is thinking of having a reunion type of vacation.  Someone suggested Costa Rica.  Several of us have timeshares.  A Trendwest, one affiliated with RCI (so-so trader) and a Sheraton.  What are the chances of getting a trade in December 2006 thru February 2007?  Does anyone know how much airfare would run from Chicago, Seattle, Colorado or Fort Lauderdale?  Is it generally an expensive or inexpensive place to vacation? The ages of the group would be from 6 to an adventuresome 73.  My preliminary research seems to show plenty to do for all.  Your opinions, please.


----------



## fly2sun (Dec 9, 2005)

Check out the website frommers.com.  It'll have answers to all of your questions and much more besides.  You can easily find airfares from the site too.  We'd like to go next year too!  
Good Luck


----------



## Judy (Dec 9, 2005)

*V E P*

An RCI Guide once told me that Worldmark owners could not exchange their credits for Costa Rica because the resorts there were "not up to Worldmark's standards".  Maybe that's changed, but before wasting your time and money on what might be an impossible search, call a Guide and try to get a straight answer on how well each of your timeshares matches Costa Rica in both trading power and VEP.


----------



## Radman (Dec 26, 2005)

*Costa Rica*

I am planning a trip for my wife and I to Costa Rica in early 2007.  Go between Dec and April for the dry season.  

I think one of the best deals on CR is with Caravan Tours out of Chicago.  You get yourself there and then they take care of the rest of the 10 days touring all over CR.


----------



## Malane (Jan 24, 2006)

*Costa Rica suggestions*

There are a great number of fabulous places in Costa Rica.  Check out this month's issue of Budget Travel for hotel suggestions.  I was there in the Fall and loved it. We liked the adventure of driving in CR and checked a number of places out.  We stayed in Jaco Beach (RCI and I can give you a review if you like).  There are some really nice spots in the Guanacaste region and some of the spots in the South are great.  Also, if you rent a car, most places require you buy the insurance.  Roads are terrible and it takes forever to get anywhere.   Be prepared to sit behind slow-moving trucks (often with the lovely smell of livestock) for interminable amounts of time without being able to pass.


----------

